# 15G planeted



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

Hello 
Just thought i would post a new photo of my tank as it is today. No longer have my betta so there isn't a ton in the tank at the moment really.

5 Harliquins 
10 Spotted Danios
4 Oto cats

Using a coralife T5 14w x 2 light, no co2, Adding Seachem line daily. 
Filter is a Ehiem 2213









thanks for looking
Julian


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

looks nice. i like your driftwood. what is the flat leaved plant on the front of the right hand peice of driftwood? your stock seems appropriate for the tank size. 
maybe add a one colour background? i'd go for blue to make the fish pop  but that's me. that's the only thing i'd add, the rest is great!


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Looks great


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks the val in the front kinda comes and goes at times. right now its coming back good so thats nice.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 2, 2009)

I just noticed how much nicer planted tanks look, and how much more emphasis they give to the fish. Thanks.


----------

